# Canada aims to eliminate skilled worker visa backlog by end of 2013



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

By the end of 2013 Canada’s immigration system will be transformed from one that was plagued by backlogs into one that is fast, flexible, and responsive to the labour market, it is claimed. Citizenship and Immigration Canada (CIC) has announced it will admit up to 55,300 persons in the Federal Skilled Worker (FSW) category in [...]

Click to read the full news article: Canada aims to eliminate skilled worker visa backlog by end of 2013...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

